# لا يصح أن يكون هذا بيننا



## aymonded (15 مايو 2016)

*سلام في الرب
إخوتي الأحباء المكرمين في الحق الذي دخل قلبنا حسب نعمة الله المُعطاه ليرفعنا للعلو الحلو الذي للقديسين، في الآونة الأخيرة ومنذ فترة طويلة تأتي لي طلبات كثيرة ومكثفة طالبين ان اكتب رداً ودفاعاً عن كل من يتكلم ضد القمص متى المسكين وأيضاً المطران جورج خضر مطران لبنان، والبعض يريد أن افند تعليمهم وأظهر الأخطاء التي فيها وأنشر ضدهم بيان، لذلك تضايقت جداً وبخاصة في هذه الأيام التي فيها زاد الصراع بقوة وقلبت بخناقة بين مؤيد ومعارض سواء للقمص متى أو للمطران الجليل جورج خضر، وهذا هو عجب العجاب، لأن الغيرة والتحزب والشقاق غريب عن طابع الكنيسة وأعضاءها، لأن هذا يدل على سقطة عظيمة من نعمة الله، لأن كل من يصنع شقاقاً هو يجرح الجسد الواحد الحي، ويسبح ضد مشيئة الله في أن يكون الجميع واحد.

**عموماً سيظل  القمص متى المسكين والمطران جورج خضر علامة مُضيئة في تاريخ الكنيسة (مع كثيرين مثلهم) لن يقدر أن يمحوها أحد  قط مهما ما قال وصنع، لكنه سيظلوا مثال لكل جيل بعدهم يُريد أن يتمتع بغنى  الاستنارة الإلهية وقوة الإنجيل، فليتنا دائماً ننظر لنهاية سير القديسين  الأتقياء ونتمثل بإيمانهم، ولا نظل في لوثة البحث عن أخطاء الآخرين بحجة الدفاع عن  الإيمان (ولو أنه لم ولن يوجد احد بلا أخطاء عن دون قصد او حتى عن قصد) لأننا سنُسأل جميعنا لماذا لم نحيا في شركة حقيقية مع الله ونسلك  بلياقة عائشين فقط كما يحق لإنجيل المسيح عوض من أن نظل ننتقد ونحيا في  صراع ما بين الانحياز لهذا ولذاك، لأن الكنيسة تعبت جداً من هذا الشقاق  المفتعل بلا داعٍ وصار محل عثرة الكثيرين، وعوَّق الكثيرين عن الحياة  الروحية كلها وتعرقلت مسيرتهم بسبب انحصارهم في الدفاع عن بعض الأشخاص وبين  محاربة البعض الآخر، وبقى هناك انقسام وفجوة - بين فريقين - تتسع كل يوم  وتقلب لحرب شنعاء ما بين مؤيد ومعارض، وهذا كله كفيل أن يُطفئ الروح القدس  في كل قلب مشتعل بناره المقدسة، ولا حل - أن أرادنا فعلاً أن يشتعل فينا مرة أخرى -  من أن نتصالح مع أنفسنا أولاً ومن ثمَّ مع إخواتنا، فلا نقف مواقف ضديه تحت أي حجة أو  موقف. 

فلننتبه ونستفيق الآن، ولنصلي جميعاً بعضا لأجل بعض ولا نضيع وقتنا في هذا الصراع المرير الذي يأكل منا كل غث وثمين، لأننا في النهاية نحن من سيدفع الثمن لأن هذه الأمور لا تترك النفس إلا خراباً في النهاية وفي حالة قفر من نعمة الله مع فقدان قوة الخلاص الثمين لأننا ضيعنا وقتنا وحياتنا في الانتقاد وشتم الناس واتهامهم بالهرطقة، هذه التهمة البشعة التي يقولها البعض ببساطة شديدة وهو لا يعلم مدى خطورتها ومدى دينونتها أن كانت بلا وجه حق.*
*+ ولكن أن كان أحد يظهر أنه يحب الخصام فليس لنا نحن عادة مثل هذه ولا لكنائس الله (1كورنثوس 11: 16)*
*+ لأنه حيث الغيرة والتحزب هناك **التشويش وكل أمرٌ رديء (يعقوب 3: 16)*
*+ لأنكم بعد جسديون، فأنه إذ فيكم حسد وخصام وانشقاق ألستم جسديين وتسلكون بحسب البشر (1كورنثوس 3: 3)*
*+ ولكنني أطلب إليكم أيها الإخوة باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح: أن تقولوا جميعكم قولاً واحداً ولا يكون بينكم انشقاقات، بل كونوا كاملين في فكر واحد ورأي واحد (1كورنثوس 1: 10)*​


----------



## aymonded (15 مايو 2016)

[FONT=&quot]ليحل المسيح بالإيمان في قلوبكم ، وأنتم متأصلون [FONT=&quot]ومتأسسون 

[FONT=&quot]في المحبة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] حتى تستطيعوا أن تدركوا مع جميع القديسين ما هو العرض والطول والعمق [/FONT][FONT=&quot]والعلو، وتعرفوا محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة، لكي تمتلئوا إلى كل ملء[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الله [/FONT][FONT=&quot] ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]أفسس 3: 17 – 19 )[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]عمل المسيح له المجد بيننا هو أن يُضرم ناره فينا، إذ يقول بفمه الطاهر: [ جئت لألقي ناراً - كناية عن المحبة - على الأرض ولا أريد إلا اضطرامها ] (لو[FONT=&quot]قا 12: 49)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فنحن مدعوين بالضرورة أن نحيا حسب المحبة، لا بالكلام ولا باللسان، لأن من فينا لا يبرع في الحديث أو معسول اللسان، ولكن [FONT=&quot]المحبة لا تقاس باللسان أو تُقيم بحلاوة التعبيرات أو الألفاظ !!! بل تُقيم على مستوى استعداد الإنسان للبذل وتكريم كل أخ له، واستعداده الداخلي للغفران حتى للأعداء والمقاومين[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]فالذي  يملك قوة المحبة الإلهية في قلبه كقوة فعل ذات سلطان، تري فيه قوة حرارتها  نحو الله ونحو كل آخر، بل ويستطيع أن يشق طريقه بسهولة وسط كل الظروف  الصعبة التي يقع فيها فريسة لدوافع الجسد، سواء من داخل نفسه وانفعالاته  الخاصة من غضب أو ثورة[FONT=&quot]غضب أو انفعال أو اندفاع بتسرع. الخ؛ أو في الخارج من جهة الأعداء[/FONT][FONT=&quot]والمخاصمين، باختصار يستطيع أن يحكم نفسه بنعمة الله وقوة المحبة المنسكبة في قلبه بالروح القدس.[/FONT][/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]كونوا متأصلين في الحق والمحبة
معافين دائماً باسم الثالوث القدوس
الله المحبة الإله الواحد آمين
[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 مايو 2016)

موضوعك استاذ ايمن فكرنى بكلام ابونا متى المسكين 
لما قال ان كانت كنيستك يارب هى جسدك وانت راسها
 فأفتقد الجسد لأنه اعتل والرأس لأنها فى وجع 
اعضاءكنيستك ليسوا فى وفاق 
فهل تحنن قلبهم لتتقابل فى الصلاه امامك
لأنك لو افتقدت الاعضاء الموجوعه صحيت السليمه 
ربنا قادر يغير االفكر ويلمس القلوب


----------



## aymonded (15 مايو 2016)

*آمين فآمين، ليعطنا الله كلنا حكمة ويجعلنا ننتصر على ضعفنا
ونعيش بالحب وبكل تدبير حسن لنرضي من مات لأجلنا وقام آمين
*​


----------

